# Rocket servicing



## Jon

Does anyone know a good place to service my Rocket - or a good visiting engineer please?

I'm in Kent but could possibly travel a bit.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Does anyone know a good place to service my Rocket - or a good visiting engineer please?
> 
> I'm in Kent but could possibly travel a bit.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon


NASA springs to mind......

However, is this not something you feel you could do yourself, theres not usually a lot to do and most of what you need is on the Coffeetime Wiki.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/maintenance-of-espresso-machines


----------



## Jon

Thanks. Yes I could I suppose. I just want to keep it tip top! Will get reading!


----------



## DavecUK

Well remember the old adage, if "it's not broke don't fix it". Just have a good look round it, check nothings leaking (look for signs of leaks), check the connectors for signs of scorching or overheating (can happen if there is a bad connection). Lubricate the E61 group and check for wear....it's all in the Wiki and a 20 minute job (max), I can rebuild one in 5 minutes.....less if it's cold. heat the machine up, watch everything as it heats, listn, look for vacuum breaker sealing nicely.

Lastly descale if it needs it...this depends on what water you have been using. If you have been using a britta jug filter think, unless you have changed the cartridge every 3 or 4 days, then it will have some scale. Just have a look inside your kettle. oh and if you use the espresso machine for hot water (tea, coffee etc..), consider using a kettle for this.

As the machine gets older you would be well advised to consider changing any parts that look dodgy, but not if they're working fine.


----------



## Jon

Thanks for this. Will investigate. The only problem I'm aware of is the group lever/handle sort of sticking on the switch as it's applied. I think I need to move the switch inwards the slightest bit. The problem is intermittent though and I think only happens after the machines been on for some time and the metal has heated and moved slightly.


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Thanks for this. Will investigate. The only problem I'm aware of is the group lever/handle sort of sticking on the switch as it's applied. I think I need to move the switch inwards the slightest bit. The problem is intermittent though and I think only happens after the machines been on for some time and the metal has heated and moved slightly.


How old is it, do you backflush a lot and have you ever lubricated the lever cam mechanism?


----------



## Jon

It's maybe 2 years old. I've only had it 6 days! Bought it from a guy who used it plumbed in with a commercial filter. I've cleaned and backflushed, fitted new gasket seal/washer and shower screen but that's about all. In a way I suppose that's why I wanted to give it a good once over.


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> It's maybe 2 years old. I've only had it 6 days! Bought it from a guy who used it plumbed in with a commercial filter. I've cleaned and backflushed, fitted new gasket seal/washer and shower screen but that's about all. In a way I suppose that's why I wanted to give it a good once over.


Well the lever sticking could be the brew valve cam follower worn, when you get the lever off and have a look you will soon see. Machine off, undo the one nut on the end of the lever (check the wiki) it's the one big tube you want off, lever in middle position and slide out the cam. Takes but a few minutes.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## Jon

OK Thanks. Will take a read!


----------



## Jon

DavecUK said:


> Well the lever sticking could be the brew valve cam follower worn, when you get the lever off and have a look you will soon see. Machine off, undo the one nut on the end of the lever (check the wiki) it's the one big tube you want off, lever in middle position and slide out the cam. Takes but a few minutes.
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


Hi again Dave. Thanks for the guidance on this. I reckon this is the issue. Would I need to replace that part or can it be lubed or treated in some way to function properly again?


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Hi again Dave. Thanks for the guidance on this. I reckon this is the issue. Would I need to replace that part or can it be lubed or treated in some way to function properly again?


If it's not worn lubing will be fine, if it's worn, just buy a replacement, the valve is not expensive at all.


----------



## Jon

Thanks again. The cam bit you mean? It looks very slightly worn. Maybe I'll lube it and see how it goes. I notice the spindle had two grooves - should they have o rings or some sort of seal on them do you know please? Will any food grade lubricant do or should I get that MolyKote?


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Thanks again. The cam bit you mean? It looks very slightly worn. Maybe I'll lube it and see how it goes. I notice the spindle had two grooves - should they have o rings or some sort of seal on them do you know please? Will any food grade lubricant do or should I get that MolyKote?


No the top pin (cam follower) it sits on the cam and is moved by it, the cam is slightly harder than the pins (usually). The o rings (well two small thick black washers) are inside the barrel bit you slid off the lever spindle. If you take the barrel apart, you will see the black rubber washers....these stop high pressure water dripping from the group arm.

Get Molycote 111

Dave


----------



## Jon

Thanks.

Will order the moly!

Would you advise lubing and reviewing - or should I stick a picture up here and beg for your opinion?


----------



## emin-j

It was my understanding that silicone products are not suitable as a lubricant for metal to metal contact, silicone is a good lube for plastics, rubber ( O rings etc ) rubber/plastic to metal is also fine.







We use silicone lubricants at work and the lubricity ? doesn't last long when used metal to metal contact.


----------



## Jon

Since I'm wholly ignorant regards this (and many other things) - do I understand that 'The Moly' is a silicone product then? What would you recommend instead please?


----------



## emin-j

Hi jonc, I think molykote 111 is a silicone grease, works great on waterproofing electrical terminals and lubricating rubber O rings etc but no good for metal to metal contact. Just going to research ' foodsafe' greases for metal to metal contact.


----------



## Jon

Oh thanks. Didn't mean to put you or Dave to any trouble but appreciate both your help.


----------



## emin-j

jonc said:


> Oh thanks. Didn't mean to put you or Dave to any trouble but appreciate both your help.


No trouble matey, will need some myself


----------



## Mrboots2u

Look on the LONDINIUM site they sell lube.........


----------



## Jon

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/londinium-lube-with-ptfe


----------



## Jon

Holy moly the londonium lube is pricey.


----------



## emin-j

jonc said:


> Holy moly the londonium lube is pricey.


Cant find the product


----------



## Jon

emin-j said:


> Cant find the product


https://londiniumespresso.com/store/londinium-parts/accessories/loxeal-no-4-silicone-grease-with-ptfe-100g-for-potable-water-applications-with-nsf-h1-certification


----------



## emin-j

This looks good - http://www.sovereign-omega.co.uk/Omega-58-Superior-Food-Machinery-Grease.html

Works to high temperature and resistant to acidic chemicals.


----------



## emin-j

This one has PTFE in like Londiniums

https://www.cromwell.co.uk/SOL7406200A


----------



## Jon

emin-j said:


> This looks good - http://www.sovereign-omega.co.uk/Omega-58-Superior-Food-Machinery-Grease.html
> 
> Works to high temperature and resistant to acidic chemicals.


To be honest all this is beyond me!


----------



## emin-j

jonc said:


> To be honest all this is beyond me!


Yeh know what you mean jonc, there seems to be plenty of choice with prices from about £4 upwards, I'm looking for something with good metal - metal lubrication, works to high temperature, and is resistant to acidic chemicals and your sorted


----------



## Jon

Please let me know what you go for and I may follow suit!


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Please let me know what you go for and I may follow suit!


Is there some reason you don't want to use my recommendation? Many/all of the other lubricants mentioned are NSF H1 which is "incidental food contact"

Molycote 111 is NSF 51 and 61....also it has no trouble clinging to metal surfaces for long enough to do the job it needs to, as long as those surfaces are dry when it's applied to them. It's also a better price and I can say after using it for many, many years, it's the lubricant of choice. However, if you think I pulled the recommendation out of my arse....then I guess your going to buy something with PTFE in it.


----------



## Jon

No - I totally didn't doubt your recommendation but I know nothing about this and emin-j was highlighting some potential issues:



emin-j said:


> It was my understanding that silicone products are not suitable as a lubricant for metal to metal contact, silicone is a good lube for plastics, rubber ( O rings etc ) rubber/plastic to metal is also fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use silicone lubricants at work and the lubricity ? doesn't last long when used metal to metal contact.


I'm in the hands of you all on this. Was just on the cusp of ordering the moly when emin-j came on highlighting the issues they envisaged.


----------



## Wobin19

Go with Dave's recommendation. He knows his stuff! I just ordered some myself for a ten quid on Amazon.


----------



## Yes Row

Anne Summers do lube and it must be food grade as they make flavoured versions!

Taxi!


----------



## Jon

HA!

Ok Wobin; I'm on it.

Sorry Dave! I never doubted you


----------



## emin-j

Copied from Dow Corning Website-

Molykote 111 Compound

Application Substrates Range, 1 °F Other Considerations Molykote ® Solution

*Operation Metal to rubber*/ -40 to 400 General purpose sealant, NSF 51 Dow Corning ® 111 Valve

*plastic to rubber* and 61, FDA 21 CFR 175.300 Lubricant/Sealant

Molykote 111 is not listed under Metal - Metal lubricants as being suitable.

Will search for a Metal - Metal lube with a higher spec food standard (thanks Dave) but not Molykote 111


----------



## Jon

Ha ha. Let me know what you go for. In the meantime, I've ordered a tube of MolyKote.


----------



## glevum

Molykote does a great job. Used Daves guide


----------



## emin-j

jonc said:


> Ha ha. Let me know what you go for. In the meantime, I've ordered a tube of MolyKote.


Order some new cams/valves/pins while your at it


----------



## Jon

Ha! Oh god. I'm ordering a Nespresso.


----------



## emin-j

glevum said:


> Molykote does a great job. Used Daves guide


Dave knows his coffee machines but i'll go with Dow Corning when it comes to lubes


----------



## emin-j

jonc said:


> Ha! Oh god. I'm ordering a Nespresso.


What's wrong with Tassimo


----------



## DavecUK

emin-j said:


> Dave knows his coffee machines but i'll go with Dow Corning when it comes to lubes


I know a little more than just coffee machines!


----------



## Jon

Fight Fight Fight Fight...


----------



## DavecUK

jonc said:


> Fight Fight Fight Fight...


You mean like this


----------



## Jon

Hi again Dave. Thanks again for your excellent advice. Dried her off and lubed her up and she's smooth as silk now. Lovely.


----------



## Charliej

jonc said:


> Hi again Dave. Thanks again for your excellent advice. Dried her off and lubed her up and she's smooth as silk now. Lovely.


NO sniggering at the back of the class room boys !!!!


----------

